# Art on your trails...what you got?



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone have pics of the art on the Vernal trails, indigenous art/petroglyphs, etc?
How about when the trail itself is art?

Looking to make a compendium...

This is all I have here right now:


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Rock art


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

One trail in the Twin Cities area called Hillside has one of the most awesome pieces of trail art that I have ever heard of.

A link to Sue's blog which has the entire story:

https://welcometosuelandia.blogspot.com/2010/11/tinas-home.html

Summary: Someone who lived near a local trail (and turned into a MTB'er herself) went through the woods and hauled out a bunch of scrap metal garbage that was scattered around. She then went to work and created a totally awesome trail sculpture (named Tina).




























This is also known to be a pretty technical/challenging trail, so plenty of things break. Everyone now gives their broken parts to Tina as sort of a "trail offering". There's a pretty decent collection of broken parts around her now from what I hear.


----------



## Dirt Monkey (Feb 6, 2006)

Stormwalker said:


> One trail in the Twin Cities area called Hillside has one of the most awesome pieces of trail art that I have ever heard of.
> 
> A link to Sue's blog which has the entire story:
> 
> ...


Very cool! I would love to contribute some sculpture to the local trails Where is this located?


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Dirt Monkey said:


> Very cool! I would love to contribute some sculpture to the local trails Where is this located?


This trail is located in Elk River, Minnesota.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Here's one from the Black Canyon Trail, about 3 miles south of the Rock Springs trailhead, just north of Phoenix. I've heard there are one or two more, done by the same lady, on the trail but with 60+ miles to cover, it might be a while until I see it!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

There is a remembrance/memorial tree on the Dale Ball Trails in Santa Fe (or Fanta Se, as it is sometimes known). People leave little remembrances hanging from a specific tree or at the base of it, to commemorate a pet or person.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*Vernal*


----------



## jahsh (Mar 17, 2011)

this thread is neat.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This massive mural is in Lynn Woods, near Boston. I have no idea what possessed someone to waste a summer or two painting this. (My best guess is a pound or two of magic mushrooms)


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Great thread idea.


----------



## interlude27 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hahaha, yall are going to laugh when I get the pics of the "art" that I see on the trails by my house...good old cook county forest preserve. This should be an awesome thread though, so far I'm seeing some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## cartterb (Oct 12, 2010)

screampint said:


> Great thread idea.


Agreed. Keep em coming!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone from Milwaukee to chime in here.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

This totem pole is off of a trail in Cameron Park, Waco TX. No idea who made it or hauled it up the hill. I hadn't been on this trail in awhile so it was a cool surprise.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

We have a trail in Austin called "Mark's Art" and the art is the trail itself. The eponymous Mark has mastered the art of trail building.


----------



## clay_smith (Oct 25, 2008)

How high is the mural with the skulls? Did they rope down and paint that?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I have no idea how it was painted. I would estimate the rock face at 40-50' in height. Its also quite wide, its tough to get feel for how large it is from the picture. All I know is the first time I saw that out there I was blown away. It's really big.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Calavera - seen better days


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

I always liked the photos of the painted tree overlooking the town outside Salida, CO. But can't seem to find the posts with it...


----------



## jbrown6583 (Jul 16, 2011)

Some pretty amazing pictures.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I just did a little internet research on the skulls mural. The "caption" in the upper left side says "Take the knowledge that you will someday be these bones and enjoy now all that is precious." and is signed by someone named Ichabod.

Here's a link to some dude's blog with some more pics and info.
http://www.oddthingsiveseen.com/2010/08/new-england-grimpendium-skull-cliff.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going on a ride tomorrow..I may contribute :thumbsup: What should I add? I think the only art on my trails are the skid marks on the ground from kids and the skid marks in my drawers from going too fast sometimes


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

subscribed! I like this thread!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the best I have...


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Carving on an tree along the CW Trail at The Nox


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Neversink Mountain Reading Pa, Klapperthal Trail Head

Someone painted a likeness of Err from Aqua Teen Hunger Force!
List of Aqua Teen Hunger Force characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Kool Thread. 

Some of the trail builders in the CAMBA (Chequamegon Area Mountain Bike Association) system love to make creative rock piles. Here's the simple snowman rock formation.



They've done some kool things with Rocks, Roots, Duff and stumps. I'll try to get more pictures of the artsy stuff next time out.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's some very old art from one of my local trails.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

rockerc- is that spur cross? 

Very cool!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> rockerc- is that spur cross?
> 
> Very cool!


That's above Cougar Canyon in the Tortolitas near Tucson.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got some more trail "art"...


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great thread idea. We have a trail that runs along side a new art museum. The museum already has one installation on the trail so I hope we will be seeing more. I'll snap a pic next time we are out there.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

Art and memorial in Bend.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am starting to get a little nervous about a lot of this so-called 'art'. We seem to be getting into defacement pure and simple. I am not sure we should be encouraging this. Nature is beautiful enough without our 'help'.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

That skull would freak me out on a night ride.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Rockerc,
Please lighten up a little.
Thanks,
The rest of us


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Rockerc,
> Please lighten up a little.
> Thanks,
> The rest of us


You speak for everyone? I am very 'light', I am just concerned about 'art' being out of place. And a lot of it is not 'art' at all. I don't think I really need to be faced with a skull on a stick in the middle of nowhere, and imagine taking a kid out on a trail like that and them seeing it. Think about it...


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

:lol:^^^


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Its not a real skull, so its probably not that bad. It looks very Halloweeny to me, and kids like Halloween. "Art" is always questionable. One man's skull is another mans junk.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

rockerc said:


> You speak for everyone? I am very 'light', I am just concerned about 'art' being out of place. And a lot of it is not 'art' at all. I don't think I really need to be faced with a skull on a stick in the middle of nowhere, and imagine taking a kid out on a trail like that and them seeing it. Think about it...


I'm sure the "art" was not placed there by mountain bikers... Just observed by mountain bikers.

Besides... Art can be anything! Salvador Dali was pretty progressive and his art is pretty cool...

I'll second that you need to lighten up...


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

cookiedough said:


> I always liked the photos of the painted tree overlooking the town outside Salida, CO. But can't seem to find the posts with it...


Here's one from last year:









Here's an article about the artist:
Curtis Killorn, Salida, Colo. Artist, Paints Trees, Not Canvases (PHOTOS)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

High Desert Trail System, Gallup, New Mexico. There are a dozen or so of these wildlife sculptures scattered through the trail system.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Eckstream1 said:


> I'm sure the "art" was not placed there by mountain bikers... Just observed by mountain bikers.
> 
> Besides... Art can be anything! Salvador Dali was pretty progressive and his art is pretty cool...
> 
> I'll second that you need to lighten up...


Understood, please don't get me wrong, I love 'art', I especially love Dali, and a lot of what's shown here is beautiful. I guess I just think that a lot of it is out of place too. I know that the skull is Halloweeny, but completely out of place with nothing 'arty' about it.


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone been to Moab? The landscape is its own kind of art. Especially Klondike Bluffs. Just saying. Awesome photos too!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Art crashed and cracked his frame. He's waiting for Yeti to send him a new one. He hasn't been out on the trails with me for over a week. 

true story.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

icecreamjay said:


> This massive mural is in Lynn Woods, near Boston. I have no idea what possessed someone to waste a summer or two painting this. (My best guess is a pound or two of magic mushrooms)


Holy Sh¡t!! That's an ICHABOD!!!! That dude is HUGE in the graffiti scene. Internet search Ichabod graffiti. He does dope E2E's( end to end) and whole cars. I think his work is some of the best out there. I was in Denver and came across a tag of his in a bathroom and grabbed a flick.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Lumbee1 said:


>


Wow, your picture of this is way better than my crappy camera phone picture. If you get one of the sheer gnome in the tree post that up too. Probably the best we got here in RGH.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

rockerc said:


> You speak for everyone? I am very 'light', I am just concerned about 'art' being out of place. And a lot of it is not 'art' at all. I don't think I really need to be faced with a skull on a stick in the middle of nowhere, and imagine taking a kid out on a trail like that and them seeing it. Think about it...


I ride that trail regularly. Trust me, you're not bringing someone young enough to be frightened by the skull on a ride out there.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

monzie said:


> Holy Sh¡t!! That's an ICHABOD!!!! That dude is HUGE in the graffiti scene. Internet search Ichabod graffiti. He does dope E2E's( end to end) and whole cars. I think his work is some of the best out there. I was in Denver and came across a tag of his in a bathroom and grabbed a flick.


Well that's interesting but not surprising that he is well known. It really is well painted, and it is truly impressive. Lynn Woods is highly technical, sick rock lines, and its stunning when you're just riding along and see that mural. Its way more impressive in person. Its also in an urban enough environment that its not jarring. (thats probably debateable)


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

icecreamjay said:


> Well that's interesting but not surprising that he is well known. It really is well painted, and it is truly impressive. Lynn Woods is highly technical, sick rock lines, and its stunning when you're just riding along and see that mural. Its way more impressive in person. Its also in an urban enough environment that its not jarring. (thats probably debateable)


I bet it's way impressive in person. I don't know if Ichabod is well known in the "legitimate" art world or not but he is big in the graf world. I bet that mural was done with spraypaint. Good look on that picture, I'm showing everyone.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

bsieb said:


> High Desert Trail System, Gallup, New Mexico. There are a dozen or so of these wildlife sculptures scattered through the trail system.


Thanks so much for posting these; it is what came to mind when I saw the title to the thread. We rode one of the in-town trails (trail head is in Gallup, just west of the highway to Shiprock) and enjoyed both the trail and the sculptures.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

if you can call these art....gotta love street art with a strong positive message!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That finger is sweet. May have to rob the idea.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

there are a few fingers actually. somebody's got a sense of humor.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

A hands worth or all the same digit?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like the work of a mexican druglord.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Uncle Stinky said:


> Art and memorial in Bend.


That's beautiful.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

A couple of summers ago I ran into the guy who put it up. It was a memorial to his SO. She was an athlete who trained on the trails around Bend. I do not know the whole story but I am sure the riders around Bend do. I found it quite moving.


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

rockerc said:


> You speak for everyone? I am very 'light', I am just concerned about 'art' being out of place. And a lot of it is not 'art' at all. I don't think I really need to be faced with a skull on a stick in the middle of nowhere, and imagine taking a kid out on a trail like that and them seeing it. Think about it...


my kid would love it



rockerc said:


> the skull is Halloweeny, but _in my narrow world view_completely out of place with nothing 'arty' about it.


Fixed your post


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

C.M.S said:


> That's beautiful.


I am afraid that I do not agree with this. I am not wanting to be a killjoy, neither do I wish to appear a heartless bast*rd, but I am sure many of you will think I am. I just cannot condone putting anything that does not belong out on the trails, including this rather garish memorial. I do not know her story, and I don't think that is the point. If she loved the trails so much when alive, she is certainly still there in 'spirit'. I have never quite got the idea of erecting memorials to people at all, let alone in inappropriate places, but that's a whole other issue. This will not be so beautiful once the flowers have wilted and it has rusted up a bit. Sorry if I offend anyone, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## sutt2007 (May 7, 2007)

hi I'm an artist and avid MT biker.....making art is always ok... I think...using bits and pieces around the place and making something that is clever and makes people think is always good. As I suppose le rat did in Paris in the early 90s ( le rat is the original stencil artist that banksie robed his style off). he took street style and made it art...he got away from spray cans and tags and did something clever. 

so in my humble opinion rusty old things at the side of a trail that do feck all but look like rubbish is not art. -( lets use graffiti tags as an example), where if you take the rubbish and say something about your self or the environment, make people laugh or think...then that would be art. (the example here would be the banski style stencils). ......I'm saying banksie cause know one knows who le rat is. 
 
speaking as an artist there is an awful lot of Shi* art out there.
but I suppose that's always going to be the way. ...and sure here we are having a chat about it. .....but sure thats art for ya. 

@ sheepo 5669. hey mate...u aint speaking for me...that's rocerc's opinion and hes entitled to it. 
and speaking for other people with out their say is generally a bad buzz. speak for your self mate.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

sutt2007 said:


> so in my humble opinion rusty old things at the side of a trail that do feck all but look like rubbish is not art. -( lets use graffiti tags as an example), where if you take the rubbish and say something about your self or the environment, make people laugh or think...then that would be art. (the example here would be the banski style stencils). ......I'm saying banksie cause know one knows who le rat is.


Bansky is good - I like the monkeys.
Blek Le Rat


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

sutt2007 said:


> hi I'm an artist and avid MT biker.....making art is always ok... I think...using bits and pieces around the place and making something that is clever and makes people think is always good. As I suppose le rat did in Paris in the early 90s ( le rat is the original stencil artist that banksie robed his style off). he took street style and made it art...he got away from spray cans and tags and did something clever.
> 
> so in my humble opinion rusty old things at the side of a trail that do feck all but look like rubbish is not art. -( lets use graffiti tags as an example), where if you take the rubbish and say something about your self or the environment, make people laugh or think...then that would be art. (the example here would be the banski style stencils). ......I'm saying banksie cause know one knows who le rat is.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about stuff that is 'rearranged' out on the trails, and generally I have no problem with that if it is not possible to take it away. I don't like the fact that someone has dumped it there in the first place, but if it's there, it may as well be 'arranged'...


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

We had this at Quiet Waters park until someone broke it off at the legs and stole it.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

The Raven - Cambrian Mountains, Wales- saw this on a rock climbing site about trails in Wales.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Uncle Stinky said:


> The Raven - Cambrian Mountains, Wales- saw this on a rock climbing site about trails in Wales.


Really rather ugly IMO. I do not see the point of this. Pretentious and meaningless, and does not seem to 'fit'. Darn Welsh! (probably made by an Englishman and moved to Wales tho)...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Really rather ugly IMO. I do not see the point of this. Pretentious and meaningless, and does not seem to 'fit'. Darn Welsh! (probably made by an Englishman and moved to Wales tho)...












You really should go post in another thread man. There is no point in getting yourself all frustrated with something you can't control.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> You really should go post in another thread man. There is no point in getting yourself all frustrated with something you can't control.


Why would I want to control this? I am only stating my opinion. You would seem to be the wannabe controller here. You also seem to think you know about my emotions better than me! So far you assert I need to lighten up and I am frustrated. This is simply not true, and I would suggest you need to lighten up. I can post anywhere I like. If you don't like it, tough. Go read something else.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*old electric line*

really old


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Please, can this thread not turn into an argument about trail art? 
not around here, but up in Courtenay, BC there were a bunch of crocheted hearts on a specific trail to keep people from getting confused. I thought it was thoughtful and cute.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

rockerc said:


> I am afraid that I do not agree with this. I am not wanting to be a killjoy, neither do I wish to appear a heartless bast*rd, but I am sure many of you will think I am. I just cannot condone putting anything that does not belong out on the trails, including this rather garish memorial. I do not know her story, and I don't think that is the point. If she loved the trails so much when alive, she is certainly still there in 'spirit'. I have never quite got the idea of erecting memorials to people at all, let alone in inappropriate places, but that's a whole other issue. This will not be so beautiful once the flowers have wilted and it has rusted up a bit. Sorry if I offend anyone, just not my cup of tea.


I think it will be even more beautiful when the flowers and pictures are gone and it's rusted. Someone put an actual engraved granite headstone on one of our trails. Bit of a buzz kill.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Graffiti or art?


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

rideit said:


> How about when the trail itself is art?


The CCC did some fantastic trail art in their day


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I came across some stone stacks on my ride on Mt. Penn in Pa...


































How about a stone wine cellar?










Or a stone firetower?










Or a traditional Japanese Pagoda?










All on the same trail!


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Here's some very old art from one of my local trails.


The meaning of this "art" is that its a good place to hunt and plenty of elk or deer.. the Aztecs would use this "art" to tell a story about the land.. Spur Cross up in Cave Creek has a full on story book on the hiking trail.. its worth the time to go see it and "read" about there times..
JEM


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

JEM2 said:


> The meaning of this "art" is that its a good place to hunt and plenty of elk or deer.. the Aztecs would use this "art" to tell a story about the land.. Spur Cross up in Cave Creek has a full on story book on the hiking trail.. its worth the time to go see it and "read" about there times..
> JEM


Interesting, I thought it was something like that. Not too many elk up there now tho! 
Art with a worthy use!


----------



## whistlerrider (Nov 5, 2004)

*Train Wreck in Whistler*

About 10-15 years ago, this trail was built - a great techinical trail a mile or two long, 'visiting' a 1950's era train wreck half way through. There are five twisted box cars in the forest.

Since construction of the trail, people have built a couple of jumps off two of the cars and a lot of painting has been done.

Forgive how picture heavy this is, but there are 5 box cars painted inside and out. As you can see, painting ranges from elaborate to 'graffitti' style to the simple painting of solid colours on different pieces of metal.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

That is all good for me... you got a huge eyesore out there already, and people use it to express themselves artistically, and in doing so they make it look better... cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

cutthroat said:


> Graffiti or art?


Early American literature?


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just there.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Not on my trails, but [email protected], this is cool!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Here's some very old art from one of my local trails.


Tucson? Star Pass??


----------



## firstRWD (Sep 16, 2011)

Agree with rockerc myself. It's fun to see what I guess you'd call natural art. People doing fun things with sticks and rocks and whatever, or a couple of the cool sculptures where people have made the best of the garbage that others have left out there and they also kind serve as a reminder not to leave more garbage out there, but people just spray painting crap on trees or taking out some old halloween garbage into the middle of the woods to put them on sticks is just ruining nature. If that were my area I'd take that crap down. Half of the joy of MTBing is the nature, and that would just be a reminder of the trash filled crap that people are turning the world into. I'd rather stick to just nature on the trails. Otherwise why not just ride urban.

(No offense to those who posted those things. That's cool and you're just contributing to the thread. Just saying whoever did those things in the first place sucks.)


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

firstRWD said:


> Agree with rockerc myself. It's fun to see what I guess you'd call natural art. People doing fun things with sticks and rocks and whatever, or a couple of the cool sculptures where people have made the best of the garbage that others have left out there and they also kind serve as a reminder not to leave more garbage out there, but people just spray painting crap on trees or taking out some old halloween garbage into the middle of the woods to put them on sticks is just ruining nature. If that were my area I'd take that crap down. Half of the joy of MTBing is the nature, and that would just be a reminder of the trash filled crap that people are turning the world into. I'd rather stick to just nature on the trails. Otherwise why not just ride urban.
> 
> (No offense to those who posted those things. That's cool and you're just contributing to the thread. Just saying whoever did those things in the first place sucks.)


Thanks for that, I was despairing that anyone else felt the same!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Tucson? Star Pass??


Top of Cougar Canyon in the Tortolitas just North of Tucson... my backyard!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Top of Cougar Canyon in the Tortolitas just North of Tucson... my backyard!


Excellent. From San Diego, but a UofA grad.. I miss Tucson in the winter!!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

CraigCreekRider said:


> The CCC did some fantastic trail art in their day


The CCC built amazing trails all over the country. They were built in such a beautifully sustainable way that many are still in perfect shape; they are truly an art form.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

This guys watches over the Teton pass DH-ers, and supervises their 'safety'.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Buffalo on a Rock. Gum springs, s ill


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

All of these at around 5,000masl in the Bolivian Andes!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

kiwimtber said:


> All of these at around 5,000masl in the Bolivian Andes!


Ah, the Lizard King at 5000 m? Almost as high as he was when he was alive! Good to see him still up and about!


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Found this little guy a while back!.


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

love this thread. got to get to 10 posts so i 2 can post some pics . thx


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

For starters, there is this;https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/graffitti-seen-any-post-some-pics-527901.html

If it's already been posted, my bad, I just look at the photos.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

The Utah Redman picto, not a great ride to get there but it is impressive.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

icecreamjay said:


>


This really annoys me. Why do this to a living tree? Stupid and thoughtless. Yes I am a tree lover, amongst all other things.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The tree, obviously, is pissed off by your unwanted advances...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

rockerc said:


> This really annoys me. Why do this to a living tree? Stupid and thoughtless. Yes I am a tree lover, amongst all other things.


I certainly don't condone it, but to put it in context the tree that face was carved into was on the side of a fire road that has recently been used for legitimate logging, as in we had a bug infestation that killed thousands of trees, they cut out the dead stuff. I guess its still no excuse to scar a living pine, but white pine are practically a weed around here, I don't know what my point is.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

icecreamjay said:


> I certainly don't condone it, but to put it in context the tree that face was carved into was on the side of a fire road that has recently been used for legitimate logging, as in we had a bug infestation that killed thousands of trees, they cut out the dead stuff. I guess its still no excuse to scar a living pine, but white pine are practically a weed around here, I don't know what my point is.


Neither do I! But that's OK... You catch my meaning I guess, and I see where you are coming from. "Practically a weed" is an interesting one tho, "a very common tree" is more how I look at it, and no less worthwhile because of it!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Have to work with what you got:


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to love this trail when I lived closer...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I found this really neat rubber dog toy..kinda looked like an "Angry Bird" with the big eyes and round body. It had been dropped by a dog on the trail and been ran over by numerous cyclists. It was ripped and helpless looking, so I cleaned it off with my water and hung it in a tree in a neat place right next to the trail. I have a picture but for some reason it will not upload


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*BC art*

An ever-changing series of Inukshuk-type sculptures that visitors feel compelled to build:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

SSteel said:


> An ever-changing series of Inukshuk-type sculptures that visitors feel compelled to build:


Bit like Buddha Beach in Sedona


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Here's some very old art from one of my local trails.


What trail is this? Presume it's in AZ some place.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

some dirt art we came across over the weekend... either from aliens or bored stoners


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Somewhere in Nevada.................


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*This Is Real Art*

Nugjug in Mendocino showed us this piece of tree next to the trail we were on. 
Sadly, it had been cut down to make way for the trail. It's a design by a Yellow Bellied Sap Sucker. Beautiful and natural. To me, the best art on the trail is what nature puts there.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Not exactly art, but its all we've got around here. No idea how/why it is there.


----------



## pebblepimp (Jun 6, 2012)

June Bug said:


> We have a trail in Austin called "Mark's Art" and the art is the trail itself. The eponymous Mark has mastered the art of trail building.


Where is it? I'm from round rock and I've never heard of it. Could you tell me how to get there?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I will have to start taking pics of the art I see. Not as cool as a lot of these, but still there!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

rockerc said:


> This really annoys me. Why do this to a living tree? Stupid and thoughtless. Yes I am a tree lover, amongst all other things.


Yes I am equally annoyed when I see a chainsaw carving of a bear, or someone putting a dresser in their house, I mean how dare we use woodwork.

Thing about this tree is it will continue to grow and live with this kick ass carving on it, far better than hacking it down just to make a totem pole


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

Ask the tree 2X4 or cut into trail art?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Someone on our trail was stacking rocks, which inspired my riding companion to...pose.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This is a neat spiral by the trail but as you get close you notice it's not real.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

These are completely natural and I find them very charming.


----------



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

cool


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*passo tre croci*

suggestive . The appennine skyline in far.


----------

